# Extended Warranty--Nissan SantaRosa--AVOID!!



## pa30 (Jul 19, 2012)

I thought I bought an extended warranty for my 2010 Murano. I am approaching 36,000 miles so I thought I'd buy it before warranty runs out. (No need to lecture me on whether or not its worth it--Just wanted the peace of mind! ha) 

Placed the order and printed the Nissan Evaluation sheet they emailed me. They told me that they would ship the official paperwork via UPS 2nd Day Air. I scheduled my appt at the Nissan dealer, paid $129.00 to have the thorough inspection done. I waited to get my paperwork so I could get it back in and be covered...but paperwork never came. Repeated emails and calls to them have gone unanswered and produced no results. I guess the price was too good to be true! Lesson learned! 

Bottom line--stay away from this dealer! (I'll be happy to rescind this review should they ever return a phone call or email!!)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have you called the Nissan consumer hotline? 1-800-NISSAN-1


----------

